# LOST



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow!!!  Anyone else watch it?

What were Hurley and Jack talking about in the gym?

Who was Naomi?

Did you cry when Hurley told Claire about Charlie?

With Jack, Hurley and Kate - who are the other three of the Oceanic Six?

So many questions, how will I last until next week!?!?

Argh!!   E X   

PS Tried to find previous Lost thread - but it would appear to be...erm... Lost!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  Its vanished - i looked for it too! 

Hi Erin - lovely bubba you got there  - nice to be chatting again now that my fave programme is back on - and OMG! Worth the wait!

Hmmmm, lots of questions raised again werent there?

Hurley and Jack - Cant believe only 6 of them got off the island! I wonder who the other 3 are? Perhaps the condition of them getting off the island alive was that they werent allowed to tell anyone about what went on and who is still on there (as they may be hiding if they wanted to stay)??

I cried buckets at everything to do with Charlie - think its the pregnancy hormones!  I didnt realise how much i liked him until yesterday. I cried when he died, i cried when Hurley found out,, i cried when Sawyer (    ) was being nice to Hurley about it, i cried when Hurley told Claire. Gosh, cried for most of it really! Think it was also relief that it is back! 

What happened to Locke's gunshot wound?

How the flip did Naomi have the energy to leave a fake trail and then climb into that tree and then die?

Why did the parachute man land at night? Surely they should have landed the whole helicopter in the day time?

I shat myself when Hurley saw Jacob and that eye at the window - i HATE scary things! 

Gosh, i love it, love it, love it!!!

Roll on next Sunday!

Sparkles xx
*


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

So pleased it is back  

Do you want to know the answers to your questions or are you just asking the questions?  

I know lots and lots of those answers ... they are out their in "spoiler land"


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Dee

I dont think i want to know........  

I just like the suspense!

xx*


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Most people like the suspense .. I am analysing absolutely everything!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Me too, its what its all about! *


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Awww Sparkles!!!

Talk about crying - I've got a lump in my throat reading your biog!!! 

What fantastic news - delighted for you!

Dee - Think I want to know - then change my mind!!  Argh!!

I think they might have to keep quiet about what went on on the island too - all those murders etc! Wonder if Michael and Walter made it and they are part of the six

Can't wait until next week!!  E X


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Going to tease you now  

I know who the 6 are  

Hurley didn't see Jacob .... it was someone else - rack your brains as to who wears/wore/wears white trainers


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Erm, where is everyone? Lost?  Isnt anyone else enjoying this as much as me? I think its better than ever!

Dee - I dont want any spoilers, but thanks for the offer 

I just cant believe how good it is. Its getting better each week and i just had my mouth open in shock at the end of this last episode (wont give it away) but i was also very much enjoying sawyer in bed   

Think there is only 4 left isnt there until next time?  That poor bloke Miles is going to get terrible dry mouth now isnt he?! 

xx*


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

OMG, last nights was fab!!! The ending was a bit of a shocker, i want to know more now!!!! It is so exciting but so frustrating at the same time!! I love Sunday nights now!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Julia hun 

I think last nights was one of the best yet actually! I really enjoyed it - lots of questions answered and lots of questions raised - as always!

Roll on next week!

xx*


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

I am loving it!!!

Only 3 more episodes in this half of season 4 ... then a 4 to 6 week break until we get the final 6 episodes of season 4.

Think next week could be a good one .. with heaps more questions and a few answers!  

Dee
xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We nearly fell off the sofa when Kate picked up 'her' baby ...........  

What's going on?!!!


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> We nearly fell off the sofa when Kate picked up 'her' baby ...........
> 
> What's going on?!!!


OOOOHHHHH!!!! I couldn't make out what name she said - sounded like Ern!!! DOH!!! 

So either Claire decided to stay on the island, or something happens to her!! Can't think why she would want to stay tho.

So, Jack, Hurley, Sayid and Kate make four - if they count Arron, thats five. Who are the other one/two? Jin and Sun maybe? They've been very quite so far this series?!? Don't think Sawyer would want to return. Does Ben pretend to be a passenger to come back? Remember last series, Jack attended someones funeral - was it Bens - can't see anyone else wanting to go.

SOOOO many questions!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Man its good to finally catch up on all this.......

   Can't believe Kate has Arun!!!! what has happened to Claire?? made me wonder what with their secrecy and all if perhaps everyone else on the island is dead?!?!?!?!

What on earth was Sayid (sp) working for Ben for?!?!!

I dont think Ben is one of the 6, for a start he wasnt on the flight and two we already know he can get on and off the island at will some how eh....  I may be wrong and he is pretending to be one of the survivors maybe??

Erin I forgot about the funeral, but do remember that he met up with Kate after and she said she wasnt 'allowed' to meet him anymore 'he doesnt like it' who on earth was she talking about?!? I wonder if it was Ben's funeral? hence no people there, did he say something about wanting to know for sure? Its all a bit hazy.....

I cant believe we are going to be having a break with it    just start getting into something and they take it away.......

Think I may have to go look at the forums and pick up some titbits   

Debs *A total Lost Freak*
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Debs,

Being off work on the sick is doing me no good whatsoever ... I think I am becoming addicted to Lost Forums.  

Dee
xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Erin said:


> So, Jack, Hurley, Sayid and Kate make four - if they count Arron, thats five. Who are the other one/two? Jin and Sun maybe? They've been very quite so far this series?!? Don't think Sawyer would want to return. Does Ben pretend to be a passenger to come back? Remember last series, Jack attended someones funeral - was it Bens - can't see anyone else wanting to go.
> 
> SOOOO many questions!!!!!


*Jack is one too - so if Ben isnt one of the 6 then there is another - god, i hope its sawyer  

At the time i did think it was Bens funeral, but who knows?

I think the rest of them are alive on the island still - hence Jack wanting to go back, and why they have been told to say the story that only people survived, and why Ben was bribing Sayid when he went to stitch him up. Ooooooohh, im so excited!!!!*


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dee said:


> Debs,
> 
> Being off work on the sick is doing me no good whatsoever ... I think I am becoming addicted to Lost Forums.
> 
> ...


Dee

thats not good hun, I hope your not too poorly hun  but at least it goves you lots of surfing time 

I have resisted so far, but can feel the pull of the forums ..........


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Nothing too serious, Debs.  Have a prolapsed disc - very painful - but there is light at the end of the tunnel, I am having an op in a couple of weeks.  


I'm not totally convinced that "Aaron" is Claire's Aaron.
Why would Jack not want to see him?

Dee
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ouch Dee   I hope the op goes ok and your soon back on your feet  

I am positive its Claires Aaron...... But why would Claire let him go and as you say why wouldnt Jack see him?!?!?! Who else could he be, also how old was that baby?!?! how long have they been off the island then if its not Claire's.... if its not Claire's, then they must have been off the island for at least two years judging by the size of him and his verbal exchange I wouls say he was about 18mths old at least.......  ahhhhhhhhh the brain is fried again


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The closing credits didn't call him Aaron ... just something like "2 year old baby boy".

Kate and Sawyer had a "row" about her being or getting pregnant ... maybe she is/was and it is Sawyer's baby?

It's hard to guess how long they have been off the island when we can't actually work out how long they are on it 

Questions, questions, questions


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OK I gave in and read some spoilers........... yes time frame is difficult to judge eh!!! 

A lots os going ot be happening in the next few weeks eh..... I guess our questions will be answered soon, maybe not about 'Aaron' but by the looks of it certainly about the Island and the 'rescuers' am getting quite excited now............ havent they lured us in


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hook, line and sinker  

I even look through the US sites in advance of the UK airings


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I think the site I looked at was in the us, although not a % sure.... but it listed all the episodes and gave cast lists, titles and what happens


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Can point you in the direction of a really good site if you want ... spoilers are kept separate to analysis and transcripts of previous shows ... mostly. xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Im loving this season, at the end of every episode ur always left shocked. roll on sunday nights!

i would love the spoiler website, i had a google last night but could not find anything interesting

cat xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Have sent you an IM, Cat  

Dee
xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi dee
could I have the site too as I really want to know a bit more too  

mitch
x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Will send you an IM too, hun

Dee
xxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

WHAT THE  ?? 

Who is Ben's man on the boat?

Where did the psychiatrist appear from and disappear to?

How did Penny's dad find out about the island?

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!??!?!


So many questions, so few answers!  Think I want the spoiler site too, but not sure if I would logon, ha ha!!!   

E X


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Penny's dad bought the log from the Black Rock at auction, whether he knew about the island before that (hence buying it) or whether he read it and found out I guess we will be enlightened eventually or not...... 


I reckon that woman was travelling like Desmond had been   That would seem to be how Ben gets on and off without needing the sub   what freaked me out was how Ben was about Juliette  freaky man!!! I wonder if the comms man was Bens man? he looked sort of freaky, although you would if you were going through all that wouldnt you!!

I guess it answered a lot of questions, the Desmond centric episode!! 

any other ideas??

Dee hon I hope your op went ok??   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Totally forgot about the log book!!  Well spotted, that would explain finding the island!

I was wondering about the whispering in the trees, and the sudden appearance of the psychiatrist in front of Juliet.    How are the others getting about the island so quickly?


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I totally forgot about the log book too!

I wondered if Desmond was the spy? *


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ooooooooooo I wonder if it is Sayid?!?!?!?! seeing as he was 'working' for Ben in the 'furture' ?!?!?!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well i found the last episode very very hard to understand! Is Jin dead or alive? 

Did anyone reconise the captian on the boat? i never 

xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

So do we know our 6 survivors then, Kate, Jack, Jin, Sun, Hurley and Sayid?

What is going on with Jin, was that a flash back or a flash forward to him with the Panda

OMG, it is so frustrating isn't it. 

Michael is back but where is his son?? He must have gone off on his boat and has managed to get himself onto the ship hoping it is his way home or is he Ben's spy   

can't wait until next week!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I think Michael is Bens spy, they 2 got rather friendly before he left thats if my memory serves me right. 

Jin could of had a flash back cause he said him and sun was only married for 2 months. or he could of been pretending he was dead and remarried someone else. god so many questions 

roll on sundays i say xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Was it just me, or did anyone else think that this weeks episode ended rather abruptly? and     that we are now on a break from it for ages...... as if we hadnt waited long enough


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

we are finally starting to get some answers, BUT why would they fake the plane in the bottom of the sea with all the dead passengers and WHY is Michael working for Ben, is he being threatened over killing those 2 women, why can't he tell his Mum what happened to him and Walt??

don't believe we have to wait AGAIN now, how long is it does anyone know??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmm but are we getting answers.......... why if Penny's dad put the plane at the bottom, does everyone working for him on the boat think he is trying to find out who did put it there? I dont think I believe much that comes out of Ben's mouth to be honest!!

Also why 'wont' the Island let him die? what's all that about? I am guessing he cant tell his mum what happened because then people will be looking for other survivors, then he would have to 'cop' to murder wouldnt he...

Ohhh gawd i dont know its all tooooooo confusing for my little brain to cope with....

I think it will be at least 8 weeks that it will be off? not sure though... guess it could be less, I cant remember how long the strike went on for, am having brain fart this morning   

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*So far no-one has been allowed to tell anyone about the other survivors - as far as the press know there is only 8 survivors - so the truth (well as far as there are survivors!) does come out eventually - just not at the moment. Judging by how old Aaron was in the Kate episode there is a good year/18 month timeframe.

If Michael cant die, then how did he expect to be able to blow up the boat?

I thought it was very good - although lots of questions as always! Im pleased its only an 8 week or so break, as i dont know that i could have coped with the long haul again - its toooooo good  I think this series has been the best yet 

Do we know the Oceanic 6 now?

Kate
Jack
Hurley
Sun
Sayid

Erm
Would Jin be included? Aaron? Ben? Ooooh i forgot  Who else is there? *


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!  Back this Sunday!!

Can't wait - so sad!!

Hee Hee, E X


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

No way is it, thank the lord! my Sundays have not been the same since it went off air


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

yeahhh, i have set a reminder on my sky+!! sad or what!!  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well after that long wait, i felt it was a bit of a let down last night

Shame Ben's bluffin got his daughter killed tho.

What everyone else think?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

at least we found out a bit more about the black cloud business!! We need more answers, it is getting so frustrating isn't it Why do they need Hurley to find Jacob

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - loved it, loved it, loved it!!

Now we know why Sayid is working for Ben, and we also have a rough time line.

I was watching a couple of the repeats on Sky one, and it showed the date on Jins gravestone as being the date of the crash, September 2004 (I think), and Ben asked the date in the hotel and was told October 2005 (again, I think - brain not quite in gear today!!), so we know they were stuck on the island for less than a year,

They need Hurley to look for Jacob, cos he thought he saw something when they were splitting up into their two groups, which was Jacobs cabin.

Looking forward to next week - the clips look fab!!

E X


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*errrrrmmmmm, where are you all? Lost?   Its nearly finishing again *


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I know, its not been on long enough this time. at least its on for 2 hours on Sunday


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

what did you all think of last night's Lost? 

I thought it was great, at least we got some answers but i don't understand why they all need to go back?? Most of them were blown up with the bomb, there is only Sawyer and the doctor women(can't remember her name) left isn't there? How did Locke get back and why has he got a different name on his coffin??

How long do we have to wait now?

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I dunno how long we goota wait, but i hope its not long!! I thought it was REALLY good. It was so good to get some answers after all of this time 

I cant wait until it starts again!

Can someone post when the dates are announced?

Sparkles xx*


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

I heard today from a friend that it's not back until Jan 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I know... How they expect us to stay sane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

OMG Jan 09, that is just not fair, what are we going to do   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry to upset even more ... I think it is Feb 09 before we get any new episodes


----------

